# Καντ, "Κριτική του καθαρού λόγου"



## AoratiMelani (May 25, 2011)

Στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχω γερμανική λέξη ή φράση που ψάχνω, ψάχνω μια παράθεση και θέλω την υπάρχουσα ελληνική μετάφραση, αλλά δεν ήξερα πού να βάλω το ερώτημά μου, και το έβαλα εδώ μια που το πρωτότυπο είναι γερμανικό.

Έχω σε ένα κείμενο απόσπασμα από την "Κριτική του καθαρού λόγου" του Καντ.
Έχει κανείς την ελληνική μετάφραση του βιβλίου, για να μου πει πώς έχει αποδοθεί το απόσπασμα? 

Στο κείμενό μου είναι στα αγγλικά (παρμένο από αγγλική έκδοση του βιβλίου). Το παραθέτω εδώ για να βοηθήσει να εντοπίσουμε το απόσπασμα:

By whatever and by however many predicates we may think a thing -- even if we completely determine it -- we do not make the least addition to the thing when we further declare that this thing is.

[I. Kant, Critique of Pure Reason, 1878, (trsl. by N.K. Smith, 1929, Ch.III, S.4, p.505, London: Macmillan)]

Στο αναμεταξύ θα ψάχνω κι άλλο κι εγώ.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όποιον ασχοληθεί.


----------



## Earion (May 25, 2011)

Όταν λοιπόν νοώ ένα πράγμα, με όποια και όσα κατηγορήματα θέλω (ακόμη και στον συνολικό προσδιορισμό [του]), τότε μ’ αυτό, με το ότι [δηλ.] προσθέτω ακόμη: ότι το πράγμα αυτό είναι [υπάρχει], δεν προστίθεται το παραμικρό στο πράγμα.​
Μετάφραση Μιχαήλ Φ. Δημητρακόπουλου. Αθήναι, 1979, σ. 272.​ 
Όταν λοιπόν εννοώ ένα πράγμα, όποια κι αν είναι και όσο πολυάριθμα κι αν είναι τα κατηγορούμενα με τα οποία το σκέπτομαι (ακόμη και στον πλήρη καθορισμό), προσθέτοντας επιπλέον, ότι αυτό το πράγμα υπάρχει, δεν προσθέτω απολύτως τίποτε σ’ αυτό το πράγμα.​
Μετάφραση Γρηγορίου Λιονή (επιμέλεια και θεώρηση ύλης Κ. Μετρινού). [Αθήνα]: Εκδόσεις Γερ. Αναγνωστίδη, [χ.χ.], σ. 450.​ 

Η δεύτερη σαφώς καλύτερη από την πρώτη, αν μη τι άλλο γιατί χρησιμοποιεί στοιχειωδώς καλύτερη στίξη. Το λέω μολονότι και στη δεύτερη σκόνταψα πάνω σ' ένα περιττό κόμμα (πριν το σύνδεσμο «ότι» —και έχουμε πει ότι, όταν αρχίζει ειδική πρόταση ως αντικείμενο του ρήματος της κύριας, δεν της βάζουμε κόμμα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2011)

Ας προσθέσω και το γερμανικό, να δικαιολογείται και η θέση του θέματος εδώ μέσα:

Wenn ich also ein Ding, durch welche und wie viel Prädicate ich will, (selbst in der durchgängigen Bestimmung) denke, so komt dadurch, daß ich noch hinzusetze: dieses Ding ist, nicht das mindeste zu dem Dinge hinzu.

Από εδώ και εδώ (στην αρχή της σελίδας).


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 26, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ!

Αλήθεια, πού αλλού θα μπορούσα να είχα ποστάρει το θέμα? Υπάρχει κάποια ενότητα για "γενικές απορίες" ή κάτι τέτοιο?


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2011)

Νομίζω σωστά το πόσταρες εδώ, δεν λειτούργησε όπως έπρεπε; :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 26, 2011)

Λειτούργησε θαυμάσια, όπως όλα στη Λεξιλογία! 

Ρωτώ μόνο και μόνο για να κάνω πιο σωστή χρήση του φόρουμ.


----------



## rogne (May 26, 2011)

Υποθέτω ότι το χωρίο δεν ανήκει στο κομμάτι της Α' Κριτικής που έχει μεταφράσει ο Γιανναράς, ε;

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, προτείνω "σκέπτομαι" αντί για "νοώ/εννοώ" και "κατηγορήματα" αντί για "κατηγορούμενα" (το μόνο πλεονέκτημα της μετάφρασης Δημητρακόπουλου έναντι της μετάφρασης Λιονή).


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 26, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις, θα τις λάβω υπ' όψιν μου. 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και οι δύο μεταφράσεις μου φαίνονται δύστροπες, και τώρα μόλις σκεφτόμουν να κάνω έναν συνδυασμό δικό μου (σαν το γουρούνι του Αρκά  ). Για τη χρήση που το θέλω, είναι μάλλον το καλύτερο.

Μακάρι να έβρισκα και τον Γιανναρά, αλλά ο χρόνος δε μου επιτρέπει να τρέχω σε βιβλιοθήκες, πρέπει να τελειώσω σήμερα.


----------



## Maikon (Jun 12, 2012)

Έχω το βιβλίο "Κριτική του καθαρού λόγου" σε pdf. Αν θέλεις μπορώ να σου το στείλω.


----------



## Difo (Nov 6, 2014)

Maikon said:


> Έχω το βιβλίο "Κριτική του καθαρού λόγου" σε pdf. Αν θέλεις μπορώ να σου το στείλω.



Καλησπέρα. Μπορείς να μου στείλεις το pdf?


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 22, 2014)

Earion said:


> Όταν λοιπόν νοώ ένα πράγμα, με όποια και όσα κατηγορήματα θέλω (ακόμη και στον συνολικό προσδιορισμό [του]), τότε μ’ αυτό, με το ότι [δηλ.] προσθέτω ακόμη: ότι το πράγμα αυτό είναι [υπάρχει], δεν προστίθεται το παραμικρό στο πράγμα.​Μετάφραση Μιχαήλ Φ. Δημητρακόπουλου. Αθήναι, 1979, σ. 272.
> 
> 
> Όταν λοιπόν εννοώ ένα πράγμα, όποια κι αν είναι και όσο πολυάριθμα κι αν είναι τα κατηγορούμενα με τα οποία το σκέπτομαι (ακόμη και στον πλήρη καθορισμό), προσθέτοντας επιπλέον, ότι αυτό το πράγμα υπάρχει, δεν προσθέτω απολύτως τίποτε σ’ αυτό το πράγμα.​Μετάφραση Γρηγορίου Λιονή (επιμέλεια και θεώρηση ύλης Κ. Μετρινού). [Αθήνα]: Εκδόσεις Γερ. Αναγνωστίδη, [χ.χ.], σ. 450.



Επίσης, από τα παραπάνω καθίσταται σαφές ότι τόσο ο Καζαντζίδης (και, φυσικά, οι Πυθαγόρας-Νικολόπουλος) όσο και ο Πουλικάκος και οι Μουσικές Ταξιαρχίες έχουν διαπράξει μεγάλα φιλοσοφικά ατοπήματα:







Στέλιος Καζαντζίδης - Υπάρχω (1975)







ΠΟΥΛΙΚΑΚΟΣ - ΥΠΑΡΧΩ / Ο ΔΡΑΚΟΥΛΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΞΑΡΧΕΙΩΝ


----------

